#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Αναθεώρηση παλαιάς άδειας σε ισχύ

## asak

Παλαιά άδεια (2όροφη κατοικία με υπόγειο και εξωτερική αποθήκη) εκδοθείσα τον. Ιαν.2011 σύμφωνα με το Π.Δ. 1993 βρίσκεται ακόμα σε ισχύ έως 31.12.2020. Εχει αποπερατωθεί πλήρως εκτός της εξωτερικής αποθήκης και των συστημάτων ψύξης-θέρμανσης και ΖΝΧ.

Σήμερα θέλουμε να την αναθεωρήσουμε για τα εξής:
1) Εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση υπογείου από αποθήκες σε υπνοδωμάτια κατοικίας. (Να σημειωθεί ότι μέρος του υπογείου της αδείας ήταν ήδη κατοικία ενώ τώρα με τη νέα διαρρύθμιση θα γίνει όλος ο χώρος υπογείου σε κατοικία
2) Αλλαγή θέσης εξωτερικής αποθήκης στο οικόπεδο
3) προσθήκη στεγασμένου BBQ

Τι εργασίες-μελέτες απαιτούνται προκειμένου να δηλωθούν στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα e-άδεις, οι οποίες θα οριστούν και στο νομιμο προϋπολογισμό εργασιών για τις αμοιβές?
Επίσης ελεγκτής δόμησης θα απαιτηθεί σ' αυτή τη φάση ή στο τέλος των εργασιών αναθεώρησης?

----------


## Xάρης

> Τι εργασίες-μελέτες απαιτούνται προκειμένου να δηλωθούν στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα e-άδεις


Όσες μελέτες τροποποιούνται. 
Ποιες τροποποιούνται στην περίπτωσή σου;
α) τοπογραφικό
β) αρχιτεκτονικά
γ) στατικά – Όχι
δ) ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά – Ενδεχομένως. Αλλάζει κάτι στο υπόγειο;
Δες το άρθρο 5 της ΥΑ.48123/31.07.2018.




> οι οποίες θα οριστούν και στο νομιμο προϋπολογισμό εργασιών για τις αμοιβές?


Σε κάθε μελέτη που τροποποιείται θα μπει ένα ποσοστό επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής.
Το ποσοστό αυτό το όριζαν παλιότερα οι ελεγκτές των ΥΔΟΜ. 
Σήμερα το ορίζουμε εμείς και αν δεν συμφωνούν οι υπάλληλοι των ΥΔΟΜ ας μας το πουν. Λες και έχει σημασία.




> Επίσης ελεγκτής δόμησης θα απαιτηθεί σ' αυτή τη φάση ή στο τέλος των εργασιών αναθεώρησης?


Τα στάδια ελέγχου γιατί να αλλάξουν; 
Είναι αυτά που ορίζονται στο άρθρο 44 του Ν.4495/17

----------


## vjsn

Off topic




> Παλαιά άδεια (2όροφη κατοικία με υπόγειο και εξωτερική αποθήκη) εκδοθείσα τον. Ιαν.2011 σύμφωνα με το Π.Δ. 1993 βρίσκεται ακόμα σε ισχύ έως 31.12.2020. Εχει αποπερατωθεί πλήρως εκτός της εξωτερικής αποθήκης και των συστημάτων ψύξης-θέρμανσης και ΖΝΧ.
> 
> Σήμερα θέλουμε να την αναθεωρήσουμε ....


Καλημέρα.

Για να αναθεωρηθεί μια έντυπη άδεια μέσω της πλατφόρμας e-adeies πρέπει πρώτα να υποβληθούν στο πληροφοριακό σύστημα όλα τα στοιχεία του φακέλου της αρχικής άδειας σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή.



Ερώτηση 1.
Με πιά διαδικασία υποβάλεις τα στοιχεία της αρχικής άδειας ?  


Ερώτηση 2.
Ως στοιχεία ορίζονται ότι έχει μεσα ο φυσικός φάκελος στο αρχείο της πολεοδομίας ή μονο τα στοιχεία που έχουν λάβει στρογγυλή σφραγίδα ή μόνο τα σχέδια και οι μελέτες ? 



Ευχαριστώ

----------

